# Goodwill Jars



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I stopped by our local Goodwill yesterday - didn't expect to find much, as they'd been pricing all canning jars (regardless of size) at 99 cents - more than new. Well, all those 99 centers were gone. :shrug:

I did find 8 quart jars at 29 cents. :bouncy: A couple were wide mouth. I left two there that were ... just a little too grungy. I also found an old box of Bernardin snap fit lids - wide mouth - with 6 lids, marked only 49 cents!

So Goodwill is back on my list of places to waste time and invest $$$.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Great deal!

I saw a jelly jar for 2.50 today at goodwill, it's the only canning jar I saw. It wasn't an antique or anything. I don't know who they think is going to pay that price!


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice find! We don't have Goodwill here, but we do have Salvation Army (a.k.a. Aunt Sallie's Boutique) and a few second hand shops. I have been looking for cast iron cookware, but haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Our Good will does the same thing- prices them at 1.29 a jar?!? It is nuts!


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

at our goodwill pts are 49cents and qts are 99 cents, but on the 1st sat of the month everything is 50% off so one time i did get about 20 pts for a 25cents each. I went in the goodwill in the next town south of us and picked up just a regular qt jar nothing special it was priced $3.00 yes you read right $3.00 are they crazy????


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I one time saw a box of jars at a church sale, and pointed out to the nice ladies that I could buy them new, with the new lids thrown in, for that price. They were happy to oblige me with a much lower price. Sometimes the people marking prices just have no idea what they are doing.

$2.50 for a jelly jar? I can buy two jars full of jelly for that.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I work at Goodwill and have had to 'fight" with the managers to keep the price of all canning jars no matter jelly, pint or quart to .49..I at last just printed out a price list from walmart ,target,amazon and Ball to show them that for the .99 each price they could buy a full dozen WITH bands and lids ..I have won so far and we cant keep em on the shelf...I was a full time wares pricer until the first of the month and am now just doing it part time and am in another dept the rest of the time ..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have mentioned this that I can the jars new for this much they don't care


----------

